# Mishimoto radiator



## 5ft24 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ordered a Mishimoto radiator when I discovered the factory radiator had the hairline crack under the radiator cap. Old one came out fairly easy, Mishimoto was a very tight squeeze. It actually sits closer to the engine than the factory unit, so I had to shorten the top hose where it goes on the water outlet. Also, the black cover would no longer fit. Radiator cap hit the bottom, and the clip that goes in the fan shroud sits to close to the engine. I removed the clip, and cut the raised section with the fan warning out to clear the radiator cap. Now fits like a glove!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## putoofacee (Dec 3, 2016)

How long did it take you to install the mishimoto radiator?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

The radiator wasn't an issue working around the condenser was kind of tricky. The clips are kind of tricky


----------



## 5ft24 (Nov 8, 2016)

putoofacee said:


> How long did it take you to install the mishimoto radiator?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


I think I spent about 2 hours, but I was cleaning stuff and taking my time as I went

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Good looking install.


----------



## DaCoach (Apr 19, 2016)

My radiator just blew out and I want to replace it with an aluminum one. I was thinking about replacing it with Mishimoto. Good idea? or does anyone like another brand that fits 06 GTO?


----------



## rymcdon (Feb 9, 2016)

I had ATI Performance build me a radiator. It was larger then factory so i had to do some minor fabrication to install it. Well worth it. Looks great and performs well.


----------

